# I have a question about one baby rat not opening one of his eyes



## Patches (Dec 22, 2013)

So my aunt had a litter of babies and I met them today. Apparently they opened their eyes over night but one of them only fully opened 1 of their eyes while the other eye looks like it tried to open but didn't completely manage it. I should have taken a picture of it now that I think of it. There is like a mini hole open but the rest of the eye is shut. Is this normal?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Give it a bit or even clean the eye with a soft wet cloth. I had a few Popeye rats when they were first openig until they got it down. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It will open when it's ready.


----------



## Kuraudia (Jan 15, 2014)

Don't worry. I too had a rat that wouldn't open one eye even after all of his siblings had. It will, just give it some time


----------



## Patches (Dec 22, 2013)

It opened up over night, thanks everyone for the reassurance


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

With Nippy's litter, Marley opened her eyes first, and the next day everyone but Dot did. That had me worried. Dot was the runt of his litter and didn't even get his fur until well after his siblings did, but he opened hid eyes the next day.


----------

